# Looking for an inclinometer



## Jim Lawyer (Apr 13, 2004)

Does anyone know where to get an after-market inclinometer for the T-Reg? I'm looking for something that allows me to level the truck while parked, similar to the one offered by Mitsubishi for the Montero (see the middle guage in the picture below):


----------



## R5TDI (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: Looking for an inclinometer (Jim Lawyer)*

It is included in the navigationsystem, i saw a picture here the navigationsystem displayed an inclinometer. But i don't know how activate this.


_Modified by R5TDI at 1:24 PM 4-30-2004_


----------



## Jim Lawyer (Apr 13, 2004)

*Re: Looking for an inclinometer (R5TDI)*

Thanks for the info. However, I don't have the NAV system. (I guess I should have mentioned that...sorry.)
Jim


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Looking for an inclinometer (R5TDI)*

This one:


----------



## Silver Fox (Feb 10, 2004)

*Re: Looking for an inclinometer (spockcat)*

Someone please figure out how to activate this. To cool to have there but not be able to use it.


----------



## Codfish (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: Looking for an inclinometer (spockcat)*

What does the Bulls Eye dialogue box underneat the GPS display represent? Is it the location and distance of the initial satalite?


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: Looking for an inclinometer (spockcat)*

Yes, but we all know what's in that second image doesn't show up on our systems... or do we? Spockcat?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Looking for an inclinometer (SUVW)*

It can but the issue was getting them to work.


----------



## Uriah (Nov 2, 2003)

I dont even know how to get it to show.
Uri


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: Looking for an inclinometer (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_It can but the issue was getting them to work.

Any info would be appreciated. This is a feature I thought would be a natural for an SUV.


----------



## jack oconnor (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: Looking for an inclinometer (SUVW)*

The best inclinometer is when your passengers start screaming your leaning too far.


----------



## jack oconnor (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: Looking for an inclinometer (Jim Lawyer)*

Any carpenters level would do what you want.


----------



## jack oconnor (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: Looking for an inclinometer (Jim Lawyer)*

Any carpenters level would do what you want and you probably already have one in your tool box.


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: Looking for an inclinometer (jack oconnor)*

Happened just a couple of days ago, as a matter of fact.


----------



## jack oconnor (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: Looking for an inclinometer (SUVW)*

I hope you had fun doing it


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: Looking for an inclinometer (jack oconnor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jack oconnor* »_I hope you had fun doing it









Oh, hell... it was my girlfriend and I was rounding that nicely banked corner on Mohegan Sun Blvd. I WISH I'd been off-roading... although that wasn't a bad night.


----------



## 08CandyWhite (Jan 31, 2003)

*Re: Looking for an inclinometer (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_This one:









I actually saw this on the very 1st V8 we had, from there. Never saw it again. Any ideas?


----------



## Silver Fox (Feb 10, 2004)

*Re: Looking for an inclinometer (03PlatinumGray)*

CM-
Possibly euro spec'd due to early production. People have gotten non US setups like Euro steering wheel. 
We must figure this out just because of the cool/geek factor and in the end the SAFETY factor so that someone doesn't roll or catch the under carriage while cresting. I haven't been on anything too hairy but I have been told that most people will freak out way before you push the limits of the vehicle.
Has anyone gotten anything official from Techline regarding the lack of this functionality? CM, can you contact them?


----------



## 08CandyWhite (Jan 31, 2003)

*Re: Looking for an inclinometer (Silver Fox)*

I can't contact them directly, but I'll talk to one of our Touareg tech's so see if there's the ability to change to enable this function with our 5052 machine.


----------



## rtfm (Nov 22, 2003)

*Re: Looking for an inclinometer (03PlatinumGray)*

Any news on activating this feature ? For some very strange reason only known to my Treg - this screen popped up today. Now I know for SURE it wasn't there before, because when I saw this posting and the picture Spock posted I dashed out to check. And now just when I least expect it, up it comes...must be a feature







It is pretty, yet sadly non-functional.


----------



## rbeamis (Jan 29, 2002)

*Re: Looking for an inclinometer (rtfm)*

Sounds to me like the software's there, but there's no hardware for it to talk to.


----------



## wkaml (Jan 12, 2003)

*Re: Looking for an inclinometer (spockcat)*

Has anybody pursued this any further? I have found a web site today that actually sells those inclinometer modules. 
http://www.axiomatic.com/canbus.html
It supposedly should work with the can bus, the question is, if the NAV unit would get the info, and would it interpret the info correctly? - I am wondering, if that distributor would lend one of those units out for testing and potential more sales.
And... where would you plug it in?


----------



## Phagus (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: Looking for an inclinometer (Jim Lawyer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jim Lawyer* »_Does anyone know where to get an after-market inclinometer for the T-Reg? I'm looking for something that allows me to level the truck while parked, similar to the one offered by Mitsubishi for the Montero (see the middle guage in the picture below):









WHY don't we have this mechanical gauge in our OFFROAD rated touaregs from the factory?
All Touaregs should have this gauge. And people with the Nav system should this gauge in the Nav screen.


----------



## beechbum (Oct 4, 2004)

*Re: Looking for an inclinometer (wkaml)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wkaml* »_Has anybody pursued this any further? I have found a web site today that actually sells those inclinometer modules. 
http://www.axiomatic.com/canbus.html
It supposedly should work with the can bus, the question is, if the NAV unit would get the info, and would it interpret the info correctly? - I am wondering, if that distributor would lend one of those units out for testing and potential more sales.
And... where would you plug it in?

I hope you pursue this. When you do, let us know the incline of Holister Peak!


----------



## chessmck (Dec 22, 2003)

*Re: Looking for an inclinometer (Jim Lawyer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jim Lawyer* »_Does anyone know where to get an after-market inclinometer for the T-Reg? I'm looking for something that allows me to level the truck while parked, similar to the one offered by Mitsubishi for the Montero (see the middle guage in the picture below):


For acuracy of .1 deg ($140) look at 
http://www.lara.com/cgi-bin/st...ds=md-
and for cheap ($25) and lower accuracy
http://www.downloadfreetrial.c....html


----------



## ace_vwtech (Jan 13, 2005)

to get the disply you just need to recode the radio, but us cars dont have the sensors installed so it wont do anything, kind like the tv tuner they get in europe, so now we need a euro connection to find what module contains the sensors and what would need to be changed


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (ace_vwtech)*

VW doesn't put the sensors in Euro cars either. I've never seen anyone who has the screen active and has readings other than 0.


----------



## wkaml (Jan 12, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*

Hey Spock,
Well, all I know is that VW had tested them out and that the display worked. The question is, why did they end up removing them?
As far as I know, the unit needs to go in the driver's side luggage compartment are in the rear left. There is a ground connection that has been designed to get a "vehicle inclination sensor" connected.
The question is, which inclination sensor or inclinometer had VW tested out that should work? - Obviously, the unit needs to deliver data over the CAN and as long as the display is activated, it should work.
Who manufatures such unit and which might be compatible?


----------



## wkaml (Jan 12, 2003)

*Re: (wkaml)*

Just found some more info @
http://usuarios.lycos.es/mange...N.htm
Obviously, VW has prep' more cars for a potential inclination sensor installation. Here on the Touran (not sold in the U.S.).
The unit is refered to as G384 is supposed to be connected to the comfort module.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (wkaml)*

I think the basic part number is: 7L0 959 933 E (central control unit for
convenience system). But there are over 50 variations of this part. It controls things like the mirrors, steering wheel controls, memory functions, alarm, dash panel display, suround lighting, and navigation unit.


----------



## ace_vwtech (Jan 13, 2005)

hey ill check etka at work tomorrow for g384..why not....and maybe check with the qtm that i know (vw rep dude) and see if hes got inside info


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (ace_vwtech)*

Any info would be appreciated!


----------



## wkaml (Jan 12, 2003)

*Re: (ace_vwtech)*

Yes, go and squeeze anybody like a lemon about that issue ... together we might be able to pull all the info together.
And important Q might be, why it did not get in in the first place? - Too many configuration issues with leveling of car? (air suspension, etc.), Or are the sensors not good and tough enough yet to taken out in the wild? What was the decision for a stop on that feature?










_Modified by wkaml at 2:52 PM 1-25-2005_


----------



## wkaml (Jan 12, 2003)

*Re: (wkaml)*

The latest info I got, that the sensorS (there are more) are already in the car. They are needed for the leveling of the air suspension, etc. We just checked the wiring diagram. All that G384 is, is a splice in the wire to a ground connection.
So, what module would have the info and does not send it to the Nav? - Most likely the Level Sensing/Air Suspension?
Uwe, don't you have a car to experiment with?


----------



## ace_vwtech (Jan 13, 2005)

i dont think air suspension sensors are it gotta get time to play with this though...does the cyanne have inclinomeater?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (ace_vwtech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ace_vwtech* »_i dont think air suspension sensors are it gotta get time to play with this though...does the cyanne have inclinomeater?

I don't think so.


----------



## Thanandon (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: (spockcat)*

The solution lies in the compass/heating system that is located over your rear view mirror. The sensors are built into the display unit. There were only a few produced and obviously are very hard to get. Without the fully "loaded" unit the display in the navi becomes useless!


----------



## wkaml (Jan 12, 2003)

*Re: (Thanandon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Thanandon* »_The solution lies in the compass/heating system that is located over your rear view mirror. The sensors are built into the display unit. There were only a few produced and obviously are very hard to get. Without the fully "loaded" unit the display in the navi becomes useless!









Hmmm.... I am just wondering, because now that my car was sitting in the garage dead the 3rd time, they want to change the compass unit, but that unit is located in the rear roof top over the trunk compartment. That tells me, that there are definitely two units to the compass, the sensor and the display. 
Are you sure that inclination sensors would be built in the display? That's kinda hard to believe, but if you are writing me, that you got that info from a reliable source, then I'll believe you.


----------



## TregOH (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: (Thanandon)*

Is there a way to tell if the sensors are present (without removing the display unit)?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (TregOH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TregOH* »_Is there a way to tell if the sensors are present (without removing the display unit)?

I have emailed Thanadon on this. If what he found out is true, it will be nearly impossible for us to get our hands on the correct version. Seems that they were more prototypes rather than just an early production unit.


----------



## wkaml (Jan 12, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*

I talked to a guy last week who says that he is absolutely certain that those inclination indicators on the NAV unit at the Arizona demo drive almost a couple years back were not only displayed, but also active. I assume he wasn't able to check on all the cars, but if that's what he says is true, there might still be some cars around in the US that have those displays active and working.
Is there anybody else on board here that can confirm that those displays were working at the one Arizona demo test drive?


----------



## jatreat (Dec 22, 2015)

Has anyone figured this out yet? I would love to add the inclinometer to the RNS2 in my 2007 V10. Thanks in advance.


----------

